# 100kw BLDC RFTR CPM "Made in Germany"



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

I don't really believe all of the claims. It's really probably a 10kW motor and the weight is at least 14kg, and the peak ratings are probably for very short bursts. 40kW peak might be believable. 80kW, not so much. You might be able to dump 80kW into the motor for a second before it explodes, but the efficiency at peak power is probably 25% or less, so you're back to 20kW peak output. Even at 10kW nominal the efficiency is probably not at the peak point they advertise (94%-96%). Probably more like 85%. So your output is maybe 8.5kW.

I'd rather have a 10HP three phase motor that's 100lb but I can abuse it and push it to a lot more without worry. And if I do break it, maybe $200. This motor is probably $2000 or more. Nope. Not worth it.


----------

